# GEM (Global Electric Motor) Electric Vehicle Motor 5HP



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $100.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Tuesday Oct-20-2009 16:00:00 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $250.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

